# quick rest question



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

is the fish hook rest any good?


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

its what I have on my bow


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

fish hooks are a great rest


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Seem to be darn good rests. I've never had one on my bows but I've shot other peoples that have them and they work pretty good.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

I have tried 5-6 different rollers etc. I bought the fishhook a couple years back and will never switch!


----------

